# Lotsa Tail for the Bear (Plus a Cheesesteak)



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

*Lotsa Tail for the Bear *(Plus a Cheesesteak)


*My Final Birthday Present!*

This 16 ounce Tail might not be big to most of you guys in Lobster Country, but it’s definitely the biggest I’ve ever Cooked, bought, or eaten!
This was one of the things Bear Jr. got me for my 71st Birthday, in fact this was the last thing I had that he got me. 

I thought about what to do with it, and came up with what turned out to be Awesome.
All I did was clean it up good, then cut the shell off, leaving a nice big hunk of Naked Lobster Tail.
Then I rinsed it off, and got out my Trusty old $7 Fillet Knife, and sliced it into 11 slices, each about an Inch Thick.
Coated them all, both sides, with Olive Oil, and Old Bay, and put them in a container & into my Fridge. (Also added some Lemon Juice)
4 hours later I put a bunch of Butter in a Copper Pan, and dropped my Lobster slices in the pan.
I watched them closely to get them done completely, without them getting tough from being over-done.

*Meanwhile:*
The day before this Lobster Meal, Mrs Bear took me to a Dr Appointment, about 25 miles from home, and on the way back we stopped for Sammies. I got a Nice Big Cheesesteak & French Fries, and She got a Webber.
So We ate most of the Fries on the way home. I was munching away on them, and whenever her hand would come over to my side of the Car, I’d stick a French Fry in it, and that would get rid of the hand for about a mile or two.
Then when we got home, I ate half of my Cheesesteak, and put the other half in the Fridge.

So the next day I pulled the other Half of my Cheesesteak out of the Fridge, nuked it up real nice & Hot, and plated it.
Then I surrounded the Cheesesteak with all 11 slices of Lobster Tail on my plate.
I poured all the Lobster-Butter juices from the Pan into a Bowl for Lobster Dipping, and I was in Lobster Heaven.
I knew I wouldn’t eat all the Tail, but I figured I’d plate it all, and put the leftovers in the Fridge when I’m done.
I’m the only one of the two at the Bear Den who will eat any kind of Fish or Seafood, so it doesn’t matter what I do to the leftovers.

Everything was Awesome, and the leftovers lasted a couple days, but I turned it into snacks by slicing the leftovers into little slices for dipping a little at a time——Makes it all last longer!!!

So that’s about it for that long drawn out Birthday Eating Thing.

Thanks for stopping by again,

Bear


A One Pound Wild Caught Lobster Tail:







Beautiful Birthday Present:






Minus One Shell:






11 Slices with Olive Oil & Old Bay:






In a container, flipped and seasoned second side, then into Fridge 4 hours: (Added some Lemon Juice Too)






Leftover Half Cheesesteak:






Add some Hot Banana Peppers:






Sautéing  my Lobster Tail Slices:






Flipped to get second side:






Cheesesteak surrounded by Lobster Tail Slices---Melted Butter in the Bowl, for Dipping Lobster:






BearView:


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2020)

Two of my favorites Brother looks scrumptious !! Drool Points
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 2, 2020)

Good looking meals right there John, We have to buy the whole lobster to get a tail that big. Most tails sold around here look like crawdad tails. BTW whats a Webber? 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Ishi (Feb 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday Bear!


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks Tanfastic   Love em both. Can't show  this to my wife  she will go into Lobster withdrawal.

Nice Buddy

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 2, 2020)

That's a fine looking meal right there Bear, better bring your appetite to get all that down! Like, RAY


----------



## normanaj (Feb 2, 2020)

Heck of a birthday present...Enjoy!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 2, 2020)

Great lookin meal Bear!

Love lobster....

Happy Birthday!!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 2, 2020)

Sure does look good . What's the sauce on the cheese steak ? 
I've never had lobster , but that makes me want to try some .


----------



## Steve H (Feb 2, 2020)

Fantastic looking meal! You had a darn fine tail there!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Good looking meals right there John, We have to buy the whole lobster to get a tail that big. Most tails sold around here look like crawdad tails. BTW whats a Webber?
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
What's a Webber??----->>Cheesesteaks & Webbers
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks good bear! Only made lobster tail just once, bought some crab legs and a tail and it turned out real good but have to try it like this...different idea but I like it 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Sure does look good . What's the sauce on the cheese steak ?
> I've never had lobster , but that makes me want to try some .



Thank You Rich!!
I use Tallarico's Steak Sandwich Sauce, but this one we got in Coopersburg (Take Out).
I don't know what they use, but it tasted like Mostly Marinara Sauce.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

tropics said:


> Two of my favorites Brother looks scrumptious !! Drool Points
> Richie




Thank You My Brother!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

Ishi said:


> Happy Birthday Bear!




Thank You Ishi!!
It was actually last month, but I finally got to eat that Birthday Present & Post it.
I'm getting Slow!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 2, 2020)

Nice I like your style with the tail. Never done just the tail always had whole lobsters. I could do that cheese steak some damage too.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Tanfastic   Love em both. Can't show  this to my wife  she will go into Lobster withdrawal.
> 
> Nice Buddy
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I don't know where he got this Tail, or what he paid, but it sure was Big!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 2, 2020)

Yum, you did the Birthday Tail a great justice Bear. Slicing the Lobster into medallions is a great idea, I actually think that's the best way to do it.. 

I have some Crab I might try the Olive oil and Old bay on.

We don't get Lobster very often here because they export 95% to China so very expensive. Since the Corona Virus the Lobster market has crashed so hoping our Domestic prices may drop to an acceptable level.

Cheap Aussie Lobster Info



Bearcarver said:


> So We ate most of the Fries on the way home. I was munching away on them, and whenever her hand would come over to my side of the Car, I’d stick a French Fry in it, and that would get rid of the hand for about a mile or two.



Haha, that made me laugh.

Oh yer, Happy Birthday


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 2, 2020)

looks delicious bear, you must hold the record for the number of birthday meals.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious bear, you must hold the record for the number of birthday meals.



Thank You Jim!!
LOL---Yeah, That started when I started cutting down on my portion control, and Bear Jr started buying me More Food Presents!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a fine looking meal right there Bear, better bring your appetite to get all that down! Like, RAY



Thank You Ray!!
That Tail lasted another 2 days of snacking.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




normanaj said:


> Heck of a birthday present...Enjoy!



Thank You Norm!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2020)

I can honestly say that I have never thought to try a lobster tail cut into slices like that & I've been eating & cooking lobster all my life. It looks absolutely delicious! Next tails I get will be done your way! Thanks for the idea! That cheese steak looks pretty darn good too!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Great lookin meal Bear!
> 
> Love lobster....
> 
> ...




Thank You John!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 3, 2020)

That looks great Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Fantastic looking meal! You had a darn fine tail there!




Yup---This was Great!!
I always loved getting a little tail, but usually not this much!!
I treated this just like I do my scallops & Shrimp----"Sautéed in Butter".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Feb 3, 2020)

Now that's a surf n turf!! Looks awesome, what a good birthday present.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good bear! Only made lobster tail just once, bought some crab legs and a tail and it turned out real good but have to try it like this...different idea but I like it
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
I just love Scallops & Shrimp sautéed in Butter, so I figured it had to be Great like this.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice I like your style with the tail. Never done just the tail always had whole lobsters. I could do that cheese steak some damage too.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
All I ever had was tails---Hell, I wouldn't even know how to eat a whole lobster.
Never even saw one close up.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 4, 2020)

You never eat crawdads either or in the south called mud bugs?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I can honestly say that I have never thought to try a lobster tail cut into slices like that & I've been eating & cooking lobster all my life. It looks absolutely delicious! Next tails I get will be done your way! Thanks for the idea! That cheese steak looks pretty darn good too!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
I like my Scallops & Shrimp so much when I sauté them in Butter, I figured it would have to be Awesome this way too!!  I was right on this one.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks great Bear!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2020)

xray said:


> Now that's a surf n turf!! Looks awesome, what a good birthday present.




Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> You never eat crawdads either or in the south called mud bugs?
> 
> Warren



I had some crawfish tails, & I liked them.
Tasted a lot like Shrimp. I sautéed them in Butter too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2020)

mike243
 ---Thanks for the Like!!

Bear


----------

